# Xorg - different language and keyboard layout



## mzperx (Aug 25, 2013)

_I am t_otally new with FreeBSD, but have used X.Org for a while (on Arch Linux). I have successfully set up the system with Hungarian language. In both ~/.login_conf and /etc/login.conf:

```
:charset=ISO-8859-2:\
		:lang=hu_HU.ISO8859-2:\
```
And creating x11-input.fdi was also necessary. So the setup seems to be fine but the "system language" is Hungarian too (for example running `ee` shows Hungarian text in the menu section).

I want the system language to be English with Hungarian character set and keyboard. I tried to change the lang variable to "en_EN.ISO8859-1" but in that case the Hungarian keys/fonts did not work.

Is it possible in FreeBSD what I want and if so, how? Thanks.


----------



## mzperx (Aug 26, 2013)

Got it it was a typo (en_EN.ISO8859-1 -> en_US.ISO8859-1).


----------



## mzperx (Aug 26, 2013)

Unfortunately there is still one issue with two characters: lower/uppercase o-double acute (Å‘, Å) and lower/uppercase o-double acute (Å±, Å°).

In console these characters are shown correctly and also they are fine in the applications running in X.Org (abiword, geany etc.). However, in a rxvt-unicode terminal these chars are simply not working - nothing happens when pressing these keys (not even \371 or whatever). All other language specific characters are working in rxvt-unicode (like Ã©, Ã¡ etc.) I am clueless what the problem is with these two characters.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix it?


----------



## Beastie (Aug 27, 2013)

Have you tried using a compose key?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_acute_accent#X11_Input

It works fine here: Å±Å°Å‘Å


----------



## mzperx (Aug 27, 2013)

No, but I will look into that.

Meanwhile I have installed Xfce too (I started with dwm and urxvt) and a strange thing happened:

 In the Xfce terminal Å‘ or Å± appeared in two characters: "o and "u, while the other characters are still fine (Ã©, Ã¡ etc.)
 These two characters in Geany or a web browser appear in bold and bigger size than the characters.
I know this is a different system but using LANG=en_US.UTF-8 and FONT=lat2-16 in Arch Linux worked perfectly. I wonder if there is a nice solution here or I need to find a workaround method.


----------



## mzperx (Sep 3, 2013)

I think I narrowed down this issue to the Unicode set: with an rxvt terminal these characters are fine (though ^ shows on letter o instead of " - but at least there is something usable here).

Changing the language from "en_US.ISO8859-1" to "en_US.UTF-8" just ruins the already working console fonts and has no effect in an rxvt-unicode terminal.

I do not know if it is relevant but I am using 9.2 RC3 in VirtualBox.

I would like to keep rxvt-unicode and avoid using compose keys - there must be a solution here. Any idea is highly appreciated.


----------

